# Nice 24" deluxe Schwinn cantilever 1950s bike!  Custom paint resto/orig parts build



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2023)

Nice little "custom" build here.  Looks to be automotive paint.  The layout as far as being 'factory looking' 
misses the mark, but was executed with quality materials at least, nice and glossy.  Rare Locking 24" springer,
the Rocket ray light, Original 24" hard to find tank,  Cool mudflaps and hubcaps.  Front wheel is rechromed
and does have some flaws in the plating, rear wheel is excellent, might even be an NOS rim?  NOS Troxel
saddle and NOS Torrington JR pedals.  Original US Chain tires look decent.  Eye Catching little 24" which
is basically the same parts as a 24" Phantom.  Frame and fork and guard are painted in that manner.
Stem is in there very tight but will come out.  Funky cool bike ...effort was too nice to part this one ou

Shipping varies based on location















































Last pic was a misfire...


----------



## Lakewood_Schwinns (Jan 5, 2023)

$800.


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 5, 2023)

thanks for a solid start!  
ND


----------



## Olds442 (Jan 6, 2023)

900


----------



## Olds442 (Jan 6, 2023)

I know you peeked Bob.   Give a hint.   Are we close?


----------



## bobcycles (Saturday at 8:07 PM)

Olds442 said:


> I know you peeked Bob.   Give a hint.   Are we close?



It’s such a part$ cow!  Hoping it nudges further along…. In tact
I refuse to slay the beast
Sadly ND


----------

